# help were arriving



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

hi
have been reading this forum as a guest 
it would appear there are a lot of well informed helpful people here
my partner and i are selling up in the uk fed up with doom and gloom moving over end of july
bringing a large touring caravan with us to live in and enough wedge to see us ok for quite some time theres not a lot of info about where we could site the caravan or costs involved
have one contact in the marbella area who says getting work in maintenance is not that difficult i have the neccessary experience but trawling around the net there is a lot of negativity
my partner is an estate agent here in the uk with no small amount of experience or success there seems to be a few openings for her does she need a crash course in spanish ?
any comments from yourselves will be greatly appreciated

thanks 
terry


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know about Caravans I'm afraid, but surely there must be sites around the costa del Sol???? Have you "googled"????

Maintenance work?? Well if you know someone who will employ you then you should be ok, If not then no, its not easy at all. You'll be up against an awful lot of desparate expats and spanish unemployed. But it depends on what your expertise and field is!

As for estate agency work. I have a few friends who are estate agents and the one thing, without doubt they would say is that you must be fluent in Spanish! They say things are picking up a tad, BUT its not British that are buying, its russians and scandinavians in the main. Also the banks are selling off a lot of their repos. As for any experience in the UK saelling houses, I'm not sure that there is much similarity in the two countries approaches or legalities with house selling/buying/renting....

Jo xxx


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks jo
initially looking round marbella can only find 1 site in the area with no cost info
that doesnt mean were definately moving to that area cost and job opportunities are more important
qualified plumber bathroom/shower fitting here plumbing tiling heating and the like ive been advised most of that kind of work is found by word of mouth
my partners job over here involves finding properties and buyers the legalities are sorted by solicitors and the banks is it different in spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mr pinks said:


> thanks jo
> initially looking round marbella can only find 1 site in the area with no cost info
> that doesnt mean were definately moving to that area cost and job opportunities are more important
> qualified plumber bathroom/shower fitting here plumbing tiling heating and the like ive been advised most of that kind of work is found by word of mouth
> my partners job over here involves finding properties and buyers the legalities are sorted by solicitors and the banks is it different in spain?



Word of mouth, friends and relatives are all very much the way things work in spain, but I know its stressful times for the self employed. You still have to pay your automono, whether you earn anything or not. I have a friend who is a builder, he has lived here for years and he's living from hand to mouth. He's getting work, but he has no forward bookings and panics as the week closes cos theres nothing - luckily, so far something has popped up. But he's also finding that he's not getting paid as he used to. He takes a deposit, does the work and then the customer turns round and tells him that his work is shoddy (I personally dont believe his work is shoddy!!??) and wont pay him the full amount - its happened to him three times now, which is scaring him as he has a family to support. 


Spain is a hard country to live and work in, dont come over just because you're fed up with the UK. The UK is a soft, kind country by comparison. I used to feel like you and I still dont like the UK, but my thoughts have mellowed. I've been here fro two years and this has been the most stressful two years of my life. My husband commutes to the UK for work, but with the exchange rate, the cost of living here and various other issues, it certainly hasnt been easy - that said I'd hate to return

Jo xxx


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks jo
automato is the route i am considering going down i think it will be a period of suck it and see before i stick my head above the radar working self employed in the uk would seem to be similar except your fixed tax contribution option my take on that is if youre earning well it is advantageous if not thats an added problem would i be correct in thinking that? im sorry to here about your builder friend if its any consolation for him the uk is not anywhere as good as it was 2 years ago my income has reduced dramatically 2 major causes are recession and the massive influx of foreign labour im sure you are effected in a similar way but i bet you use more suntan lotion and light your barbecue more than us
sobering thoughts you give us fortunately we dont have any extra mouths to feed i think wed rather be skint in the sun than in the rain 

terry xx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Please think twice before bringing over your UK Caravan and UK Vehicle with a Tow bar. Assuming you intend to stay here for longer than a few months it will cause you no end of problems.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Please think twice before bringing over your UK Caravan and UK Vehicle with a Tow bar. Assuming you intend to stay here for longer than a few months it will cause you no end of problems.


ouch that doesnt sound good you got experience of this?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> ouch that doesnt sound good you got experience of this?


Yes, I have personal experience of both of these matters - If you intend to stay over here in a caravan and with a UK vehicle with a tow bar fitted it can work out to be a procedural and expensive nightmare. 
Basically, the Caravan will need to have it's own ITV ( Spanish MOT ) which it is unlikely to get easily because you won't have a log book for it with full manufacturers spec. AND even if you do, the door will more than likely be situated on the 'wrong side'.
With regards to your Vehicle, you are legally obliged to import your vehicle into Spain after a certain number of months, which will cost you anywhere up to 1000 Euros depending upon the make, model and age of the vehicle.
Finally, with regards to the Tow Bar, unless it is factory fitted AND clearly stated as such on your Log Book, any ITV will fail your vehicle becuase of it's having one. As such you would need to get it removed and either get another, legally approved and installed one fitted OR get a removable tow bar fitted - one which you can fit temporarily to tow a trailer or (Legal) Caravan, and be removed when not in use.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

There is a caraven site in fuengirola I think it is 15 euros a night, a lot of people live there all year so it is hard to get a pitch, you might find it cheaper to rent something small!!


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks cazzy
i found that site couldnt get the cost off the netim beginning to think it might be wise to move a bit further out maybe itll be cheaper and commute in to wherever i work


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

There is a site in Cabopino, I have a friend that lives there fulltime.. no idea what he pays, rate card prices are on their site though Camping Cabopino - Costa del Sol - Marbella - España


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a site near me, but I'm pretty sure its just for existing static caravans?? - I cant remember what its called, but its in between Alhaurin El Grande and Alhaurin de la Torre??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........ and, there's a sign for campng with a picture of a caravan just up from "los Alamos" which is at the quiet end of Torremolinos

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Try these sites. Most will have info in English. If they haven't got prices write an email in English.No douby someone will be able to answer you.

Spain Camp Sites and Caravan Sites

Camping and Bungalows in Spain, France, Portugal: Camping Cabopino - - Costa del Sol (Mlaga) Andaluca

Caravan sites, Camping sites and Holiday Parks in Spain

PS There's plenty of info about employment (or rather unemployment), work, jobs etc on the forum so if you need more info just search for it.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Hi, there is a new in-land camping park called Camping Humilladero, i believe they charge 15 euros per day and 105 euros per week, not far from the famous flamingo lakes.


----------

